# Introducing my new baby girl



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my new baby girl and Krish's baby sister, "GOMTHI":wub2::wub: Its been about 3 weeks since she joined us. She turned 1 today so i thought it would be appropriate to introduce her on her 1st birthday:cheer:She is the sweetest little girl and i feel so blessed and happy to have her in my life.:tender::happy:
PEEK-A-BOO!!!!!!:wub::wub:








Tiny tongue sticking out..caught her in the middle of her yawn..lol:wub::wub:








:wub::wub:









Thanks for looking!:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
She's beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, she is precious!!!! I am so happy for you and so glad you FINALLY got her!!!! YAY!!!!! 

Happy 1st Birthday, Gomthi!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG she's precious and looks soo tiny. Happy Birthday little one


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What a sweetheart! She looks like she comes programed for kisses! Congratulations.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations, she's a beauty. Happy Birthday Gomthi!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! She looks like she's made herself right at home


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Adorable! What does her name mean? I have never heard it before.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a sweetheart. I'm so happy for you. She looks so mello:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg she is just GORGEOUS!!! you must be sooo proud  xxxx


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to you!! She is darling!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Adorable!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

She is beautiful! Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She has a beautiful sweet expression. :wub: congratulations!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! She looks so much like my Bernadette in the face. What a little cutie! I love the big, sweet eyes. Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's precious! :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what a precious little face. :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe she's so darling.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, she's a doll!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am happy you have her, Gopika. She is beautiful.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She is adorable!!!

Love those pics : )


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that little face! What a darling girl! :tender:

Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! She's so pretty and sweet looking!!! How does Krish like his new little sister?


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your sweet comments


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Ohhhh, she is precious!!!! I am so happy for you and so glad you FINALLY got her!!!! YAY!!!!!
> Happy 1st Birthday, Gomthi!!


Thank you Sher, Finally after a long wait and ofcourse a long flight:thumbsup:



Cosy said:


> Congrats! She looks like she's made herself right at home


Thanks Brit! She definitely has made herself right at home considering she's crossed borders to reach here:wub:




edelweiss said:


> Adorable! What does her name mean? I have never heard it before.


Thank you! Gomthi is one of the names of the goddess,wife of Lord Shiva



iheartbisou said:


> Congratulations!! She's so pretty and sweet looking!!! How does Krish like his new little sister?


Thank you Andrea! Krish is in the process of learning to accept her but she however loves playing with him:blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ps- Very cool name!! I love it!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> Ps- Very cool name!! I love it!


 Thank you Andrea! That's so sweet of you. I've been meaning to mail you for a long time but was held up with my MBA exams and ofcourse with all the legal formalities and stamping of documents in both the countries.Oh by the way she was allowed to travel in the cabin. Thank God for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

krish's mom said:


> Thank you Andrea! That's so sweet of you. I've been meaning to mail you for a long time but was held up with my MBA exams and ofcourse with all the legal formalities and stamping of documents in both the countries.Oh by the way she was allowed to travel in the cabin. Thank God for that.:thumbsup:


Email me and fill me in on her, when you have time! You're so busy plus with a new little puppy! I can't wait to hear all about her. Thank goodness she was allowed in cabin. That really helps with the travel worries.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations :chili::chili::chili:
She is a beautiful little girl :wub::wub:
Happy 1st Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations.... she has the most amazing, expressive eyes.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, she's ADORABLE!!! :wub::wub::wub: Very unique name, too. :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new baby girl!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She is super adorable. :wub::wub: Congratulations!


----------

